# Jay and Pip



## Kaa (Apr 25, 2016)

Hey all.

im currently introducing my new budgie Pip to my original budgie BlueJay. things are going well. i did thw quarinteen, then had them on each side of the room so they could see each other, now i have the cages together...

anyway... while cleaning pip out he decided to make a break for it and landed on Jays Cage and this YouTube Video was the outcome, 





I'm taking this as a good sign :2thumbs::2thumbs::2thumbs::budge::lutino linnie::2thumbs::2thumbs::2thumbs:

now to clean Jays cage...


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It looks like Jay is happy to meet his new buddy.:2thumbs:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It appears Jay and Pip are off to a great start in becoming Best Budgie Buddies!*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Sounds great! They’re buddies


----------

